# Ein paar, ein bisschen, ein wenig



## Schwanen

Hallo an alle!

Ich bräuchte Hilfe mit der Verwendung der folgenden Ausdrücke:

- ein paar
- ein bisschen
- ein wenig

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ihnen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Schwanen


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,

*ein paar*: Für zählbare Dinge; weitgehend synonym mit _einige _= algunos/as, unos pocos, unos cuantos;_ ein paar Äpfel kaufen_ (3, 4, 5 oder 6), _ein paar Minuten später_ (3-10 in etwa).
Vorsicht: nicht mit _ein *P*aar_ verwechseln (= 2 / un par de)

*ein bisschen*: nicht Zählbares: _ein bisschen Milch in den Kaffee geben; ich habe nur ein bisschen Zeit_; auch (Bsp. aus dem Duden):_ ich will ein bisschen spazieren gehen._

*ein wenig*: weitgehend synonym mit "ein bisschen", aber zumindest in der Umgangssprache wesentlich seltener verwendet


Saludos


----------



## Schwanen

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen und für die Beispiele. 

Grüße

Schwanen


----------



## bwprius

Sigianga said:


> Hallo,
> 
> *ein paar*: Für zählbare Dinge; weitgehend synonym mit _einige _= algunos/as, unos pocos, unos cuantos;_ ein paar Äpfel kaufen_ (3, 4, 5 oder 6), _ein paar Minuten später_ (3-10 in etwa).
> Vorsicht: nicht mit _ein *P*aar_ verwechseln (= 2 / un par de)
> 
> *ein bisschen*: nicht Zählbares: _ein bisschen Milch in den Kaffee geben; ich habe nur ein bisschen Zeit_; auch (Bsp. aus dem Duden):_ ich will ein bisschen spazieren gehen._
> 
> *ein wenig*: weitgehend synonym mit "ein bisschen", aber zumindest in der Umgangssprache wesentlich seltener verwendet
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Sólo añadir que en español parece existir un equivalente directo de "*ein paar* Tomaten" ya que a mí siempre me dice mi mujer "compra *un par de* tomates". Y no quiere decir 2 sino unos cuantos, mayormente, 3 o, a lo sumo, 4.

bwprius


----------



## Schwanen

bwprius said:


> Sólo añadir que en español parece existir un equivalente directo de "*ein paar* Tomaten" ya que a mí siempre me dice mi mujer "compra *un par de* tomates". Y no quiere decir 2 sino unos cuantos, mayormente, 3 o, a lo sumo, 4.
> 
> bwprius


----------



## langalejandro

Und nur wenig aus Spanisch? ¿"solamente un poco"?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## Schwanen

langalejandro said:


> Und nur wenig aus Spanisch? ¿"solamente un poco"?
> 
> Saludos y gracias,
> 
> Ale



Das hoffe ich....supongo que sí.....aber ich habe es ohne "ein" nie gehört.


----------



## Sidjanga

langalejandro said:


> Und nur wenig auf Spanisch? ¿"solamente un poco"?...


_Ich habe *wenig *Zeit heute. - Tengo *poco*/*no *tengo *mucho *tiempo hoy. _(normalerweise habe ich mehr Zeit)
_Ich habe *ein wenig* Zeit heute. - Tengo *un poco* de tiempo hoy. _(normalerweise habe ich keine Zeit, oder ich hatte länger schon keine, aber heute schon)
_Ich habe nur *wenig* Zeit heute. - Tengo (solamente)* poco*/*no *tengo *mucho *tiempo hoy._
_Ich habe nur *ein wenig* Zeit heute. - Tengo (solamente) *un poco* de tiempo hoy._

_- Möchtest du Kaffe?
- Gerne, aber nur *wenig*. - Sí, por favor, pero *no mucho*/sólo *poco*.
- Gerne, aber nur *ein wenig* - ..., pero solamente *un poco*._

_nur *wenig *- solamente *poco */ *no mucho*
nur *ein wenig *- solamente *un poco *(de)
_
No veo gran diferencia entre el castellano y el alemán aquí.
Pero me parece que, en alemán, _nur_ se usa más y 'significa' menos en este contexto que _'solamente' _en castellano.
.


----------



## Schwanen

Hallo, Sigianga!

Vielen Dank! Deine Erklärungen haben mir sehr geholfen, die Beispiele zu verstehen.

Liebe Grüße
Schwanen


----------

